# Shakedown Trip



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi! We had our first outing of the year. It was a perfect weekend. High 70's in the day....40's/50's at night. NO RAIN!

Everything with the camper was great! No problems. 
But everything besides the camper went wrong........
DH took the camper and set up early that morning. I waited until my daughter got out of school before heading over. After we got there, my dog and I decided to walk around the area, and behind our camper, not more than 20 feet, I saw the worse possible thing.......A SNAKE! I about croaked. If you knew me, you would know I'm absolutely terrified of snakes.....can't even stand to see a picture of one. I called my DH on my cell phone while having a panic & asthma attack. He came straight to the camper. He talked to a ranger who said they would come and move it. They never showed up. So all night, I'm panicked. So DH decides to build a fire. You know the saying, a fireman can put out fires but can't start them......well it's true! No fire! The next morning, DH goes to find the snake and snake is gone.......now I'm paranoid that snake could be anywhere. So now I have to watch constantly to make sure snake is not anywhere near me. So that evening, DH starts the grill. We have Match -n- Light Charcoal. Well it's not matching and lighting. And we have no lighter fluid. Neither does any of the campers around us. But one camper had starter sticks, so we did get to eat supper that night, then were able to have fire due to charcoal. So our shakedown trip, was a memorable one. We learned to carry lighter fluid. And for me....keep inhaler close by at all times.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Must be a genetic Fireman thing









My DW would have made us leave.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Regarding the fire starting. You might look at Wal-Mart to find a charcoal chimmeny. It's a galvanized cylinder. You pour your charcoal in the top and wad a piece of dry newspaper in the bottom and light 5the newpaper with a match. Starts charcoal faster than lighter fluid and without the smell and cumbustible liquid. In the long run, also much cheaper. They cost about $10 and will last several seasons, vs. a bottle of charcoal at what $2 - $3 a bottle.

As for the snake a long stick might come in handy.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey GM sorry bout the snake, but hopefully all else went well. Just a little tidbit about fire starting that has worked well for me so far, and frankly I'm not very good at it either!









I take my camp axe and slice a bunch of really thin slivers off one of my dryest pieces of wood. Then split off a few small pieces too. Then when you're ready to burn get a paper plate, and squish up 2-3 paper napkins and put them on the plate. Then put a handful or two of the wood slivers on top of that. And there ya go. Put that in the fire pit and light it. It goes off like a bomb! Once it gets burning good drop the small pieces of wood on top too. And finally add your larger pieces of wood. Unless you have lousy wet firewood it will work pretty good.

Camp on!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Golden Mom said:


> We learned to carry lighter fluid.


Yep, last year we had one one trip without it. Now we would not leave without, as we call it, "Girl Scout Water."

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Golden Mom said:


> You know the saying, a fireman can put out fires but can't start them......well it's true! No fire! [snapback]32658[/snapback]​


I resemble that remark!









(See my post under MOST EMBARASSING Camping moment)


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Boy that was a nice weekend.. Customers First should be done with our Outback today and I will be able to get it home and start getting it ready for Derby Weekend.

Sorry to hear about your problems but at least the Outback did well.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks DC! I know one thing......I'm not going back to that site again! LOL
The Outback was fine. We haven't had it in the shop for along time. We've been doing minor repairs ourselves. 
I made reservations today for our church camping group June10-12. We are going to Hardy. We have 6 families. Last October we went to Spring Mill with 5 families. So we are increasing by one. We about froze our tails off then. Hopefully June will be much warmer. 
Have fun on Derby.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

CamperDC said:


> Boy that was a nice weekend.. Customers First should be done with our Outback today and I will be able to get it home and start getting it ready for Derby Weekend.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your problems but at least the Outback did well.
> [snapback]32807[/snapback]​


"Customer's First?" That's where we bought our OB!! They're really nice people!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

"Customer's First?" That's where we bought our OB!! They're really nice people!
[snapback]32828[/snapback]​[/quote]

We did too! DC and I are from the same area in Southern Indiana. Where are you from?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Say hello to my little friend...










Reverie


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

THAT WAS NOT FUNNY!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Goldenmom,

I don't like snakes either. And I live 40 miles from the world's largest rattlesnake roundup. Every year in Sweetwater, TX, they round up *thousands* of those ugly reptiles.
















Mark


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Golden Mom said:


> "Customer's First?" That's where we bought our OB!! They're really nice people!
> [snapback]32828[/snapback]​


We did too! DC and I are from the same area in Southern Indiana. Where are you from?
[snapback]32830[/snapback]​[/quote]

We live in Independence, Ky (near Florence). CF was about a 2 hour drive, but well worth it. We just go down I-71 to Louisville and cross the river into Indiana.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am NOT afaid of snakes....but I will out run a lot of people that are if one is around.

I never thought about the snakes around the campgrounds....I hope my wife doesn't read this thread...I will end up with a almost new Outback for sale!!!









Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That's why I live way up here. Minimum snakes!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> I am NOT afaid of snakes....but I will out run a lot of people that are if one is around.
> 
> I never thought about the snakes around the campgrounds....I hope my wife doesn't read this thread...I will end up with a almost new Outback for sale!!!
> 
> ...


Reminds me of my nature training...

If hiking in the forest with a few buddies and you come across a bear, what is the average speed you'll need to run to save yourself?

See below for answer................

Keep going...........

Just a few steps faster then the slowest guy you're with...









I know it's lame...but what the heck!!


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

OK I'm not trying to create any Pyro's out in cyber space but virtually EVERY MOM in america is carrying one of those little bottles of alcohol gel to keep the kids hands clean............
THIS is lighter fluid.....................
or rubbing alcohol to be exact...... with a thickener added.
We were able to start charcoal on the beach with a 15 mph head wind with the stuff, acted like a blow torch to get the coals hot.

Just in case you get in a pinch without lighter fluid again (like we did)

take care,


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for all your suggestions with the charcoal. Any yes, I am one of those MOM'S that carry anti-bacterial gel. Never thought about that being flammable. But that's a great idea!







Thanks!

P.S. The ranger told us more than likely it was a King Snake. Apparently they are harmless and not poisonous. But to me a snake is a snake regardless of it's size or otherwise.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

There should be a warning on this topic.









No snakes!!!! I'm cursed with the fear of snakes and have an 8 year-old-son that LOVES them. Lots of noise and activity tends to keep snakes away. However, if there is one within a mile, I seem to always find them








H.


----------

